# محاضرات في اساسيات المبادل الحراري ومخطط لتصميم المبادلات



## amjedali (7 مايو 2008)

محاضرات في اساسيات المبادل الحراري ومخطط لتصميم المبادلات الحرارية للنوع Shell and Tubes وجميع المخططات ماخوذه من Chemical Engineering Vol 6


----------



## softchem (7 مايو 2008)

لك الشكر الجزيل أيها الشاب المبدع


----------



## محمد عبدرب الرسول (8 مايو 2008)

جزاك اللة خير


----------



## بلدي (8 مايو 2008)

مشكور على المجهود باش مهندس أمجد


----------



## وضاحة (10 مايو 2008)

Thanks Engr.amjag


----------



## مصطفى السيسى (10 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ونريد المزيد


----------



## سينير (10 مايو 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## ramzi etaher (11 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## wd055 (12 مايو 2008)

اعانك الله على المزيد من الخير


----------



## اسامه الاغةوات (17 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (20 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسام ح (22 مايو 2008)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## الخطيرجدا (5 يونيو 2008)

اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناته يوم العرض عليك


----------



## محمود بن حسين (11 يونيو 2008)

بصراحه محضرات قيمه بارك الله فيك


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (11 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ونريد المزيد


----------



## سلطان111 (12 يونيو 2008)

لك الشكر الجزيل أيها المبدع

لك الشكر الجزيل أيها المبدع

لك الشكر الجزيل أيها المبدع


----------



## ramzi etaher (13 يونيو 2008)

اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناته يوم العرض عليك
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## chemical82 (17 يونيو 2008)

والله يااخي انا احيك على هذا المجهود الرائع نرجو ان تستمر على هذا النهج السليم


----------



## الخطيرجدا (19 يونيو 2008)

thank you so match


----------



## نهاية المالانهاية (20 يونيو 2008)

أحسنت وما قصرت ولامام دايما


----------



## المهندس يامن (4 يوليو 2008)

thank you my dear


----------



## eng.majad (5 يوليو 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## جسر الأمل (5 يوليو 2008)

مشكور يا أخي


----------



## اسعد جبور (6 يوليو 2008)

Thank you so much for this valuable file.


----------



## معتصم الوطن (6 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nomiry (6 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohandes wa7sh (6 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندسة كيميائية (4 أغسطس 2008)

Thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnks


----------



## raedjust2001 (19 يناير 2009)

الله يرضى عليك ما قصرت والله يعطيك ليرضيك


----------



## اسلام العطار (19 يناير 2009)

Alexandria University
Faculty of Engineering
Chemical Engineering Department 
Chemical Engineering Diploma 






DESIGN OF HEAT TRANSFER EQUIPMENT






CASE STUDY ON

VERTICAL TYPE OIL COOLER
HEAT EXCHANGER 











CASE STUDY ON

VERTICAL TYPE OIL COOLER
HEAT EXCHANGER 



Submitted To 

Prof. Dr. Hassan A. Farag,
Professor of Chemical Engineer,
Chemical Engineering Department,
Alexandria University.

By: Islam M. M. El-Attar,
& Mohamed A. El-Barsi.
Students of Chemical Engineering Diploma
Chemical Engineering Department,
Alexandria University.



Jan. 2009



Table of *******:


Summary………………………………………..4
Introduction…………………………………………..5
Problem statement ……………………………………..6
Design calculations…………………………………….6
Specification Sheet…………………………………….10
Acknowledgment ……………………………………..11
Table of nomenclature ………………………….12
References………………………………………13
Appendix………………………………………..14
































Summary
Intelligent selection of heat-transfer equipment requires an understanding of the basic theories of heat transfer and the methods for design calculation. In addition, the problems connected with mechanical design, fabrication, and operation must not be overlooked.
Determination of appropriate coefficients of heat transfer is required for design calculations on heat-transfer operations. These coefficients can some times be estimated on the basis of past experience, or they can be calculated from empirical or theoretical equations developed by other workers in the field. Many semiempirical equations for the evaluation of heat-transfer coefficients have been published. 























Introduction 

As with all types of design, calculations should begin by identifying the necessary assumptions and segregating the important from unimportant variables.

At the top of the list is the function. Next come requirements for the plant site. Finally, at the bottom of the list, come the variables affecting design. For the case under study, these data are:
Process requirements: oil temperature, flow rate, properties of oil, allowable pressure drop, and calculated duty.
Site data: temperature of water, density of water and specific heat of the water, width limitations to the plant, and horsepower required to deliver the fluid.
Design variables: water outlet temperature, or mass rate of water flow, heat-transfer coefficient, water pressure drop, required surface, and tube arrangement.

The procedure is as follows:
1. Identify all process and site data.
2. Assume the layout of the tube bundle, and water temperature rise or mass flow rate. 
3. For the assumed values, calculate film coefficients and overall heat-transfer coefficient, effective temperature difference, and surface; check this surface against the assumed layout.
4. When the required surface fits the assumed layout, calculate the outside pressure drop and check this against the allowable pressure drop.
5. When surface and tubeside pressure drop are verified, calculate the water side pressure drop and pump horse power. 



Problem Statement 

A vertical shell-and-tube heat exchanger with two tube passes and one shell pass is being used to cool 172,000 Ibm/h of lubricating oil from 154˚F to 122 ˚F at 8 atm. The oil passes through the shell side, and water at 95˚F is used to cool the oil. The tubes are copper with an OD of 3/4 in. and 0.064 in. thickness, and the tubes are in line. The exchanger contains a total of 440 tubes (220 tubes per pass). Ten segmental baffles with 25 percent cut are used on the shell side, and the baffles are spaced equally 1 ft. apart. The inside diameter of the shell is 20 in. the clearance between tubes is 0.25 in., the tube length is 12 ft. long, and the flow rate of water in the tubes is 187,500 Ibm/h. the shell can be considered to be full-packed. The water enters at 95 ˚F and leave at 110˚F at 10 atm.

Design calculations 

From the Appendix, [2]
k for copper =234 Btu/(h)(ft2)( ˚F/ft).
at (95+110)/2=103˚F,
µ for water = 0.71 centipose,
k for water = 0.362 Btu/(h) )(ft2)( ˚F/ft),
cp for water = 0.999 Btu/ (Ibm)(˚F),
ρ for water = 62 Ibm/ft3,
average oil film temperature at [(154-110)+(122-
95)]/2=36˚F,
µ for oil = 135 centipose,
k for oil = 0.1 Btu/(h)(ft2)( ˚F/ft),
cp for oil = 1.1 Btu/ (Ibm)(˚F),
ρ for oil = 54 Ibm/ft3,
at (154+122)/2=138 ˚F
µ for oil = 17 centipose 






For the tube side 
Flow area per tube = (3.14)(0.6)2/4 = 0.283 in2. 

Mass velocity = G = (187,500)(144)/(0.283)(220)
= 434,000 Ibm/(h)(ft2)

NRe = DG/ µ = (0.6)(434,000)/(12)(0.71)(2.42) = 13,000
cp µ/k = (0.999)(0.71)(2.42)/0.362 = 4.7
µw at 36 ˚F =1.6 centipose

µ/ µw= 0.71/1.6 = 0.44

from eqn 26 [1]
hi= (k/D)(0.023)(DG/ µ)0.8(cp µ/k)1/3(µ/ µw)0.14
hi= 486 Btu/(h)(ft2)( ˚F)

for the shell side 
no. of tube rows = 20/(0.75+0.25) = 20
free area between baffles = (20)(0.25)(1)/12 = 0.42 ft2

Gs= 180,500/0.42 = 430,000 Ib/(h)(ft2)

DoGs/ µf = (0.75)(430,000)/(12)(135)(2.42) = 100
(cp µ/k)f = (1.1)(135)(2.42)/0.1 = 3594

From eqn. 29 [1]
ho = (kf/Do)(ao/Fs)( DoGs/ µf)0.6(cp µ/k)f1/3 

ao = 0.26 Fs=1.6
ho =[(0.1)(12)/.75][0.26/1.6][100]0.6[3594]1/3

ho = 63 Btu/(h)(ft2)( ˚F)


A fouling coefficient of 2000 Btu/(h)(ft2)( ˚F) is adequate for the water, and of 1000 Btu/(h)(ft2)( ˚F) is adequate for the oil.

Basing Ud on the inside tube area
1/Ud = A/ h'A'f + A/ h"Af"+ Axw/kAw+ A/ h'd A'f + A/hd"Af"

= 1/486 + 0.6/(63)(0.75) + 
(0.6)(0.064)/(234)(0.664)(12) + 1/2000 + (0.6)/(1000)(0.75)
= 0.00206 + 0.013 + 0.0000206 + 0.0005 + 0.0008
= 0.0164
Ud = 61 Btu/(h)(ft2 of inside area)( ˚F)

q = m. cp ∆t
= (172,000)(1.1)(154-122) = 6*106 Btu/h

A = q / Ud ∆toa,m = 6*106/(65)(36) = 2564 ft2 of inside tube area
Length per tube = L = 2564 / (0.1529)(440) = 35 ft
But the available length is 20 ft.
Calculations of pressure drop 
For tube side 
From eqn 30 [1] - ∆Pi= Bi2fiGi2Lnp/gcρiDiΦi

Bi = 1 Φi = 1.02 (µi/ µw)0.14

Φi = 1.02(0.44)0.14 = 0.9

fi from fig. [2] = 0.006 np = 2

- ∆Pi =(1)(2)(0.006)(434,000)2(20)(2)/(3600)2(32.17)(62)(0.6/12)(0.9)
=77 psf





For the shell side
From eqn 31 [1]
- ∆Po= Bo2f 'NrGs2/gcρo 
f ' = [0.044 + 0.08xl/(xT-1)0.43+1.13/xl]( DoGs/ µf)-0.15
= [0.044+ 0.08(1/0.75)/(1/0.75 – 1 )0.43+1.1/(1/0.75)(100)-0.15
=0.234

Bo = 11 Nr = (20)(3/4) = 15
- ∆Po = (11)(2)(0.234)(15)(430,000)2/(32.17)(3600)2(54)
= 640 psf = 4.5 psi




















HEAT EXCHANGER
Date May 1997
By Siemens	Identification: Item cooler
Item no. 60899925/01
No. required II 
Function: Cooler for lubricating oil from the Steam Turbine 
Operation: continuous 
Type: Vertical 
Fixed tube sheet
Expansion ring in shell
Duty 6,000,000 Btu/h outside area 1800 sq.ft.
Tubes 3/4 in. diam. 
With 0.064 in. thickness
1" Centers in line Pattern
440 tubes each 24 ft long
2 passes
Tube material copper	Tube side:
Fluid Handled cooling water
Flow rate 187,500 Ib/h
Pressure 10 atm.
Temperature 95˚F to 110˚F
Head Material copper 
Shell : 20 in. diam. I pass
(Transverse baffles Tube support req'd)
(Longitudinal baffles 0 req'd)
Shell material carbon steel lined Shell side:
Fluid handled lube' oil
Flow rate 172,000 Ib/h
Pressure 8 atm.
Temperature 154 ˚F to 
(Constant temp.)
Utilities: Untreated cooling water
Controls: cooling water rare controlled by outlet oil temperature
Insulation: not required 
Tolerances: Tubular Exchangers Manufacturers Siemens 
Comments and drawings: Location and sizes of inlets and outlets are
shown on drawing


Specification sheet for oil cooler heat exchanger






اهداء

اهداء الى كل من ساهم فى هذا البحث. كما اود ان اتقدم بخالص الشكر والتقدير الى 

السيد الاستاذ الدكتور/
حسن عبد المنعم فرج
استاذ الهندسة الكيميائية
كلية الهندسة جامعة الاسكندرية
على جهدة المتواصل وعطائة المستمر فى مجال الهندسة الكيميائية واشرافة على اتمام هذا البحث.
واخص بالشكر ك/ محمد اسماعيل على حسن تعاونة 

........... وشكرا

اسلام مصطفى محمود










Table of nomenclature

h film coefficient of heat transfer, Btu/(h)(ft2)( ˚F)
D diameter, ft
k thermal conductivity, Btu/(h)(ft2)( ˚F/ft). 
G mass velocity, Ib/(h)(ft2)
µ absolute viscosity, Ib/(h)(ft)
cp heat capacity, Btu/ (Ibm)(˚F),
L heated length of straight tube, ft
Bi correction factor to account friction, dimensionless
fi fanning friction factor, dimensionless 
np number of tube passes, dimensionless
gc conversion factor in Newton's law of motion, 32.17 
(ft) (Ibm)/(s2) (Ibf)
ρ density, Ibm/ft3
Φi correction factor for nonisothermal flow, dimensionless
f ' special friction factor, dimensionless
Nr number of tubes in exchanger, dimensionless
ao constant for evaluating outside film coefficient, dimensionless
A area of heat transfer, ft2
xT ratio of pitch transvers to flow to tube diameter, dimensionless 
xl ratio of pitch parallel to flow to tube diameter, dimensionless
Fs safety factor to account bypassing on shell side exchanger









References 

[1]Max S. Peters, & Klaus D. Timmerehaus, " Plant Design and Economics for Chemical Engineers ", 4th edition, p.579, McGraw Hill book company, New York, 1980.

[2]Robert H. Perry, Don W. Green, & James O. Maloney, "Perry's Chemical Engineers' Handbook", 7th edition, P.2-327&334, McGraw Hill book company, New York, 1997.


----------



## nomiry (22 يناير 2009)

*متعك الله بالصحة والعافية وجزاك الله الف خير*


----------



## سلطان111 (22 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ألف والله شكر وعرفان لك يا أخــي العزيــز على هذا العمــل الجميــل جدا ونتمنــى المزيــد والمــزيــد لمثـــل هذه المواضيــع ومواضيــع أخرى في الهندســة الكيميــائيـــة التي تفيــد المهنــــدس الكيميـــائــــي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووور على هذه الجهود المباركة ...........


----------



## خضير ألجبوري (31 يناير 2009)

انتة صدك مهندس


----------



## magdy19581 (9 فبراير 2009)

*mqgdy19581**************

خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه, وجزاكم الله خيرا:63:


----------



## magdy19581 (9 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ارهينيوس (10 فبراير 2009)

بارك اللة فيك ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Othman Senan (14 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر لكل من ساهم في هذه الصفحة


----------



## مبتدئه (14 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

ملف متميز جدا تصور لي في مخيلتي غير ذلك 
 ولكن الآن تجددت معلوماتي :15:

شكرا جزيلا :84:​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووور ...........


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (15 فبراير 2009)

سلام عليكم اختي العزيزه:
1 0 يجب التركيز على heat transfer وكذلك thrmodynamic 
2 0 استعمال ورقه وقلم لحل المسائل وكذلك حل الامثله
3 0 :85:الرجاء من اين انتي اختي العزيزه هل من العراق 
4 0


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (15 فبراير 2009)

اذا اردتم المشاركه فانا ممنون


----------



## ابوعلى عبدالله (16 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر محاضرات جميله ومفيده جدا


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (17 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المشاركه


----------



## ash312 (18 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على هذا الملف الرائع وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## اهم اهم (3 أكتوبر 2009)

يسلمو على هاي الجهود الطيبة


----------



## qazasq2002 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا علي هذا الملف وجاري التنزيل
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rafik6 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

merci ..merci


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*لك ا
لك الشكر الجزيل أيها الشاب المبدع

لشكر الجزيل أيها الشاب المبدع
لك الشكر الجزيل أيها الشاب المبدع
لك الشكر الجزيل أيها الشاب المبدع*​*


*


----------



## Eng.Omangy (8 أكتوبر 2009)

جزيت ووفيت ورزقك الله علما تنفع به الأمه


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع
شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع
شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع





*​


----------



## swlim (11 فبراير 2010)

softchem قال:


> لك الشكر الجزيل أيها الشاب المبدع


 



ربنا يذدك من العلم ويحفظك لأنك لاتبخل بعلمك


----------



## كيمياء الماء (11 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نجم ناجي (11 فبراير 2010)

الف الف شكر
تسلم على هذا المجهود


----------



## 881988 (15 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## م محمود غني (17 أغسطس 2010)

بارك اللة بيك على هذة الموضوع


----------



## حسين حزام (30 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ العزيز شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng - mahmoud (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## علي العركي (9 مارس 2011)

ثااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانكس


----------



## aahmh86 (10 مارس 2011)

ألف شكر عزيزي,,, بارك الله فيك, وجاري التحميل


----------



## عمراياد (7 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## حسام جاسم (9 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز امجد رحمه الله والديك.


----------



## الهندي30 (14 أبريل 2011)

جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاكم اللــه خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــرا


----------



## أبو محمد الشامي (30 مايو 2011)

شكراً على المجهود ولكن يوجد سؤال إذا أمكن

اسطوانة تسخين ماء ساخن سعة 1000 ليتر يراد تصميم مبادل أنبوبي من النحاس يرجى تزويدنا بمعلومات تصميمية حول عدد اللفات والقطر المراد استخدامه وطول الأنابيب النحاسية علماً أنها للاستخدام المنزلي 60 درجة مئوية

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## الهندي30 (19 يونيو 2011)

*:14:جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذه المعلومات القيمه:14:*​


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (20 يونيو 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## prossor (23 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aziz_iraq82 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## aziz_iraq82 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

مشككككككككككككوووووووووووووووور وما تقصر


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (9 سبتمبر 2011)

ملف ممتاز شكرا لك


----------



## nomiry (7 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Master Control (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*اعانك الله على المزيد من الخير*​


----------



## husssein (7 فبراير 2012)

مشكور والله يكثر من أمثالك


----------



## صالح سعيدان (8 فبراير 2012)

يعطيك الف عاااافيه


----------



## aly_zz (21 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## احمد شنينة (23 فبراير 2012)

لا شكر علي واجب اخوتي


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (25 مايو 2013)

many thanks


----------



## نزيه1 (25 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا اخي


----------

